# My First Photoshop Siggy



## Kabigon (Feb 19, 2009)

There is like several things wrong with it such as the space, and the Empoleon not actually matching the banner color. I was gonna do manaphy but then I wanted to do Empoleon even mroe. So  yeah. What do you think?


----------

